# LF: Cheap shrimp



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Starting up my rimless ten gal again. Looking for some culls or just some small cheap shrimps, thanks!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, I've got some cheap shrimps.

I have gome a bunch of shrimps that look similar to mini amano shrimps if you're interested


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they are called Caridina seratta. These are like the new wild type tiger shrimps from Asia.

These are only $1 each. Min order 10 or more please. thanks


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Pat, 

are they closely related to CRS or Neocardinas?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ooooo, do these breed?! way to NOT tell me about this when i was over today geez


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

lol...sorry. I didn't know you were still looking.

They are more closely related to CRS


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Will they interbreed with crs or cherries?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS possibly yes, cherries no


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

pat are they as sensitive as crs? once my fourth tank some up i might mix them with amanos


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i mite be interested in these shrimps too. they look soo cool. hope to see u soon when im in richmond pat.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure, just let me know ahead of time when you're coming. I've got them in my office so I can bring some home with me.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Pat are they as sensitive as CRS?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Can everyone pm pat instead of using my thread as a chat room? Thanks


----------

